# All Slavic languages: I go to school every day



## kloie

I would like to know how to say in all slavic languages
I go to school everyday.

thanks in advance


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian: *Vsak dan grem v šolo.*


----------



## Bojan

Serbian: *Svaki dan idem u školu.*


----------



## Azori

Slovak: *Chodím do školy každý deň.*


----------



## slavic_one

Croatian: Idem u školu svaki dan.


----------



## zdravkoskalarov

Bulgarian: Всеки ден ходя на училище.


----------



## Awwal12

Russian:
Я каждый день хожу в школу.


----------



## Majalj

Bosnian: U školu idem svaki dan.


----------



## biibeck

Kloie, just a note in regards to Serbian, Croatian and Bosnian. You will notice that you were given different translations for Serbian and Croatian, and yet a different one for Bosnian. These sentences, however,  only differ in their respective word orders and it is important to bear in mind that all three forms are appropriate in any of these three languages.  So, for instance, the Serbian translation is also perfectly acceptable in Croatian and vice versa.  The same goes for Bosnian.  All three sentences have the same meaning - I go to school every day -  but are appropriate under slightly different contextual conditions. Compare their English counterparts _I go to school every day_ and _Every day I go to school_ and (the most marked one) _To school, I go every day_.


----------



## Orlin

biibeck said:


> Kloie, just not to be misled in regards to Serbian, Croatian and Bosnian. You will notice that you were given different translations for Serbian and Croatian, and yet a different one for "Bosnian & Croatian & Serbian". These sentences, however, only differ in their respective word orders and it is important to bear in mind that all three forms are appropriate in any of these three languages. So, for instance, the Serbian translation is also perfectly acceptable in Croatian and vice versa. The same goes for Bosnian. All three sentences have the same meaning - I go to school every day - but are appropriate under slightly different contextual conditions. Compare their English counterparts _I go to school every day_ and _Every day I go to school_ and (the most marked one) _To school, I go every day_.


 
Da, i mislim da su forera verovatno namerno predložili različite verzije za svaki jezik BCS grupe - inače bi trebalo, najmanje po mom mišljenju, prevesti potpuno identično na svaki od ovih 3 jezika frazu u pitanju.


----------



## winpoj

In this case, the difference between Czech and Slovak is exactly one "háček":

*Czech: Chodím do školy každý den.*


----------



## slavic_one

biibeck said:


> Kloie, just a note in regards to Serbian, Croatian and Bosnian. You will notice that you were given different translations for Serbian and Croatian, and yet a different one for Bosnian. These sentences, however,  only differ in their respective word orders and it is important to bear in mind that all three forms are appropriate in any of these three languages.  So, for instance, the Serbian translation is also perfectly acceptable in Croatian and vice versa.  The same goes for Bosnian.  All three sentences have the same meaning - I go to school every day -  but are appropriate under slightly different contextual conditions. Compare their English counterparts _I go to school every day_ and _Every day I go to school_ and (the most marked one) _To school, I go every day_.



Yes, I also wanted to write that it's all the same. Just I translate it as it's in English (SVO form) and Serbian and Bosnian translation differs in word order (depending on which part of the sentence you want to emphasise).



Orlin said:


> Da, i mislim da su forera verovatno namerno predložili različite verzije za svaki jezik BCS grupe - inače bi trebalo, najmanje po mom mišljenju, prevesti potpuno identično na svaki od ovih 3 jezika frazu u pitanju.


Ja nisam, jer sam napisao baš ono što je on htio, tj. baš taj poredak koji je zadao na engleskom.


----------



## biibeck

For the sake of clarity, I would like to sum up the discussion on Serbian, Bosnian and Croatian translations so far. 

So, the translation of the relevant sentence is the same in all three languages.  We can choose any one of the given possibilities, but say we choose _Idem u školu svaki dan, _as slavic_one suggested originally.  In this sentence the verb _idem _means 'go', _u _means 'to', _školu _means 'school', _svaki _is 'every' and _dan _is 'day'.  You will notice that the subject 'I' is missing.  That is because the verb with its inflection (its suffix) unambiguously signals that the subject is the first person singular, and all three languages tend to omit the subject in these cases.  (This subject drop is also found in other languages; you may be familiar with it from Spanish or Italian.) 

As for the other translations offered above, the only difference is in word order.  All are possible in all three languages, have the same meaning in all three languages and emphasize the same parts of the sentence in all three languages.  Actually, for the purposes of the question at hand, all three lingoes are identical, so is it any wonder that they all used to be know as one and the same language i.e. Serbo-Croat.


----------



## Maroseika

biibeck said:


> You will notice that the subject 'I' is missing.  That is because the verb with its inflection (its suffix) unambiguously signals that the subject is the first person singular, and all three languages tend to omit the subject in these cases.


In Russian also pronoun can be omitted (Хожу в школу каждый день.), but it sounds naturally only in the special context. In all other cases it sounds weird. I see it's not like in other Slavic languages, is it?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Maroseika said:


> In Russian also pronoun can be omitted (Хожу в школу каждый день.), but it sounds naturally only in the special context. In all other cases it sounds weird. I see it's not like in other Slavic languages, is it?


 
In Slovenian, for example, it's just the opposite: The personal pronoun can be included for emphasis but is otherwise considered awkward and redundant.

In most circumstances, you would simply say:

*Grem domov.* = I'm going home.

*Šla je spat.* = She went to sleep.

However, you would include the personal pronoun if you needed to emphasize the subject:

Person A: "*Pojdimo v Ljubljano!"* = "Let's go to Ljubljana!"
Person B: "*Jaz grem domov." = *"I'm going home."

Person A: "*Je šel kdo spat?"* = "Did anyone go to sleep?"
Person B: "*Ona je šla spat." *= "She went to sleep."


----------



## zdravkoskalarov

Maroseika said:


> In Russian also pronoun can be omitted (Хожу в школу каждый день.), but it sounds naturally only in the special context. In all other cases it sounds weird. I see it's not like in other Slavic languages, is it?


In Bulgarian we say like in BSC. You could also say "Аз ходя на училище всеки ден" but it would sound as if you try to emphasize on that that exactly YOU go to school every day.


----------



## Милан

Is this also correct? Идем сваки дан у школу.


----------



## biibeck

Милан said:


> Is this also correct? Идем сваки дан у школу.



da


----------



## slavic_one

Милан said:


> Is this also correct? Идем сваки дан у школу.



Ma može i "Svakoga u školu idem dana." ali nećemo pretjerivati.


----------



## Encolpius

*Polish*: Codziennie chodzę do szkoły.


----------



## swintok

Ukrainian - Я щодня ходжу до школи.


----------



## Selyd

*Ukrainian:
*Я щодня ходжу до школи.
До школи я ходжу кожного дня.
Щодень я йду до школи.
До школи я ходжу щодня.
Кожний день я йду до школи.


----------

